# Anybody have reviews for Oregon Horse Center?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't been there, so I'm probably not going to be all that helpful, but the facilities look nice enough from their website. I think it's kind of odd that they charge for turnout, and $4/day can add up pretty quickly. Of course, if you can't find another place in the area that suits your needs then it could certainly be worth it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I live in oregon but have no been there either. I would suggest going and looking at it and talking to the BO and some of the clients.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I haven't been there, so I'm probably not going to be all that helpful, but the facilities look nice enough from their website. I think it's kind of odd that they charge for turnout, and $4/day can add up pretty quickly. Of course, if you can't find another place in the area that suits your needs then it could certainly be worth it.


Agreed, i've never heard of charging for turn out before. But i would probably get a run with the stall for the extra $30 a month and i'd be out daily to work with the horse. So it would get plenty of exercise, so i guess that wont really matter.


----------



## CandyCowgirl (Dec 20, 2011)

*I board at OHC and I love it *



Born2Ride said:


> I may be relocating to Eugene, OR with my sister after the holidays, and was just wondering if anybody had every boarded or currently is boarding at the Oregon Horse Center? Any reviews will help, i'm looking for a good facility with a nice large indoor arena. I plan on purchasing a reining prospect and this place sounded perfect to match my needs. But i wanted to get some input from people who have experience with them. Thank you .


 I board at OHC and I love it there. I boarded there also years ago, only reason I left was to board closer to home. The barn I moved to had way to much drama though so I am back at OHC. I have a regular box stall but I am out daily (that is before I had knee surgery, but will return to my daily schedule as soon as I am walking again) great people, great place, and they are adding on a new boarders only arena that will not be available to show people (may be rented out by ride groups with knowledge of boarders also being aloud in) so we will have 5 arenas along with all the field space to ride in. I feel that in this area u can't really get much better than this. Infact a friend I had made at the barn had moved here from alaska and specificly chose eugene for the Oregon Horse Center. Oh and they are going to be installing cameras in the barn (being such a large and well known facility with so many shows you can never be too safe) I am very fond of this as I had had hay stollen (which can happen at any barn) anyhow I am in a locked hay stall now with a couple other people. But adding the cameras will still be nice. They certainly do go over and beyond for their boardes. For example: I've been away due to my surgery and I had several friends eager to help care for my horse and she had gotten fed twice a couple days (my mistake) so I made it clear to everyone to first contact me before doing anything with my horse. OHC had heard about this so they put a note from the office on my stall stating that no one is to do anything with my horse without first contacting me. Like I said ?over and beyond!"  very happy there!  Any questions feel free to ask me. And feel free to call the office and ask them any questions as well. They are very nice people.  hope this helps with your decision


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm going with a big, fat NO.

The footing is questionable during their annual Mother's Day H/J show. The sheer number of horses going in and out worries me--massive numbers of haul-ins, show riders, etc. Then there's the turnout (lack thereof) and the lack of real care. It's mostly self care or slim "full care" options.


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm going with a big, fat NO.

The footing is questionable during their annual Mother's Day H/J show. The sheer number of horses going in and out worries me--massive numbers of haul-ins, show riders, etc. Then there's the turnout (lack thereof) and the lack of real care. It's mostly self care or slim "full care" options.


----------



## CandyCowgirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thames Pirate said:


> I'm going with a big, fat NO.
> 
> The footing is questionable during their annual Mother's Day H/J show. The sheer number of horses going in and out worries me--massive numbers of haul-ins, show riders, etc. Then there's the turnout (lack thereof) and the lack of real care. It's mostly self care or slim "full care" options.


The footing isn't great and there is a large amount of haul ins, but they do excelent care. And full care is done amazingly. Just not many choose to do it because they choose to care for their own horse. And they feed in the mornings. They do an excelent job with the place and care. As for turn outs. There are tons behind the barns, and a large field outback as well. You must not know much of the place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

I wasn't meaning to offend you.

To me, full care means if I don't want to show up for a week, I can rest assured that my horse is well-cared for. That means it includes turnout. At that price, turnout should be included. I pay just $15 more, and it includes turnout and Sunday stall cleanings--AND better footing, though with a smaller arena. It also includes grain and twice daily grain feedings. While blanketing isn't "included," the staff will change blankets if the weather changes unexpectedly or as things come up. Sure, OHC offers some of those things, but you pay for them. That, to me, isn't full care.

As for turnouts, your options are a small paddock or a big pasture with who-knows-what horses in there--no controls to make sure horses can get along. Any new person can just toss their horse in the pasture without warning. Not safe, IMO.

Then there's the horses in and out issue. With the sheer numbers of horses passing through there, it seems like a health risk.


----------

